# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Sean and Mullo-Time for the Halloween Avatar Wars to Begin!

## Cindy Hamlin

Well, Boys, let's have at it.  Let's see the best the both of you have!

----------


## mullo

Let's have it Sean....Join in too Cindy....looks like you're playing toooooooooooooo.....

----------


## mullo

Come on join in.....

----------


## mullo



----------


## mullo

Bed time....

----------


## Sean

Ok,hows this avatar for starters?
<--------------------:shiner:

----------


## mullo

Seen it already Sean.........hahaha. Old school stuff.......LOL
Just kidding.....impressive...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sean,
Good job on the avatar!  Mullo, loved the "Boo" and the avatar!  Come on, fellas, I know you can do better.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

ewwww........

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Or a tipsy ghost.........

----------


## optispares

get your pumpkins out:bbg:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I think Jack may be winning so far, guys!  I know  *ALL*  of you can do better!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here's my new entry:

----------


## Night Train

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Here's my new entry:



Cindy, where did you get that picture of my wife?

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Night Train said:* 
> Cindy, where did you get that picture of my wife?



Night Train,
Better sleep with BOTH eyes open!

----------


## Sean

Wonder if he has DSL or Cable?

----------


## Sean

Hide your Pumpkins..............

----------


## Sean

Drac...........

----------


## Sean

Time to get up............

----------


## Sean

Knock.....Knock........

----------


## Sean

Here's lookin at ya...............

----------


## Sean

Batty...............

----------


## Sean

Working overtime..........

----------


## Sean

Almost forgot about the ghost's...........

----------


## mullo

Gotta pull out the 2nd line to compete for now......hehehe

----------


## Sean

...........

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sean, you have been a busy boy!

----------


## Sean

............

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Sean, you have been a busy boy!


Hope ya like'em.

----------


## Sean

................

----------


## Sean

.................

----------


## Sean

...............

----------


## Sean

............................................

----------


## Sean

...................

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

A witch.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sean, Mullo and Cindy....

----------


## Sean

........................

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

A cute ghost.

----------


## Sean

........

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Elvis is alive and he looks like this!

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Elvis is alive and he looks like this!


ROTFLMFAO!

:bbg: :cheers: :bbg:

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Sean, Mullo and Cindy....


:D :bbg: ;)

----------


## mullo

.

----------


## mullo

,

----------


## mullo

..

----------


## mullo

.,.

----------


## mullo

;-0)

----------


## mullo

One more day.....................

----------


## mullo

...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I think it is appropriate that on the eve of Halloween that we are on the 13th page of this thread!

Mullo, those were great!  I think we have all outdone ourselves.  And in a short time we have passed Sean's "Strange Facts" thread for posts!

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> I think it is appropriate that on the eve of Halloween that we are on the 13th page of this thread!
> 
> Mullo, those were great!  I think we have all outdone ourselves.  And in a short time we have passed Sean's "Strange Facts" thread for posts!


 :cry:

----------


## Sean

...........

----------


## Sean

..........

----------


## Sean

.............

----------


## Sean

................

----------


## Sean

....................

----------


## Sean

........................

----------


## Sean

................

----------


## Sean

............................................................  .....................................

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

This thread is dedicated to my favorite Munster-Fred Gwynne.  A fellow Marylander and all around great guy!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

And not to forget the rest of the cast!

----------


## mullo

This was quite fun and entertaining.......Great idea for a thread Cindy.....and Great job Cindy, Sean, Jack and Harry.....hope I didn't forget anyone...(sorry if I did) And thanks to Steve for letting us suck up your bandwith.....Maybe you should delete the thread to make space for the Xmas wars coming in a month or so.......:D

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *mullo said:* 
> This was quite fun and entertaining.......Great idea for a thread Cindy.....and Great job Cindy, Sean, Jack and Harry.....hope I didn't forget anyone...(sorry if I did) And thanks to Steve for letting us suck up your bandwith.....Maybe you should delete the thread to make space for the Xmas wars coming in a month or so.......:D



Welcome, Mullo, buddy!  It was fun searching high and low for the perfect avatars to post!  I told Steve to delete the thread if he ran out of room.  He said if he was running low he would delete the attachments.

Good job to one and all!  I think we earned Goblin status!

----------

